# Naptown Nigerians Kidding Thread



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I am waiting on Easter kiddos and thinking pink. We have a backyard herd and those boys are so hard to find homes for, especially since our best milker is a grade doe.

First up is "Ruth" (a.k.a. Ruthie, Roo, the boss), our golden grade doe. She is very deep and has an amazing FF udder. She is bred to Lil outlaw Acres Yorich wtih Kaapio Acres bloodlines. as a FF she had a single buckskin buckling (wilson) on www.indygoats.webs.com . She smells bucky again ;(...but I'm hoping maybe a girl too.










Next up is our 2 year old FF registered Doeling, all white and very sweet, In Clover Ivory Rose (a.k.a. Rosie) bred to the same buck. She was bred (we think) a few days later and I'm still not 100% sure she's settled... Though I'm leaning towards yes. Pooch test was a yes, but no udder and SO thickly furry....I'll know more when I shave her a bit and my stethoscope comes...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So sweet. Good Luck.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

*pleasant surprise*

Came home from work yesterday and DH had thoroughly cleaned the goat barn and the chicken coop...now all I have to do is give birthing cutz. Such a good man.

Here's some updated pics of my quirky girls.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Very cute good luck kidding. Question, how long have you had them in that type of fencing? It's so much cheaper but I had a doe mess it up, wondering if I can use it else where.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

*Just posted a video of kids moving in Ruth on videos tab*

I just posted a short clip which shows Ruth's kids moving at 130 days in the video clips section under goat clips. If you are wondering what kid movement looks like, this clip shows it. CLEARLY!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Very cute good luck kidding. Question, how long have you had them in that type of fencing? It's so much cheaper but I had a doe mess it up, wondering if I can use it else where.


We've used it for 3 years, no problems...but we have litte goats


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Very cute good luck kidding. Question, how long have you had them in that type of fencing? It's so much cheaper but I had a doe mess it up, wondering if I can use it else where.


I have the same fencing, it is sloooowly falling apart :laugh: Even with mini goats! So I'm saving for the better, more expensive stuff. :I


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I have mini and boers (separate of course) I was just curious as it would be nice for a temporary area if needed. My girls (since it's where they kid) has 2x4" x4' non climb, everyone else has field fence.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

We move our fence pretty often, our whole yard is chain link, so the "cheap" fence is just a partition. I would probably use more expensive fencing in a permanent situation, but it is perfect for pens and temporary divisions.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

ruth is getting huge and loose...but she's got to hold on to 'em for at least another week! They are using her insides as a trampoline, poor gal...I'm starting to think it might be another buck  ...have doe reservations...


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Well...i got my kidding supplies from hoeggers and went outside with my new handy dandy stethoscope to listen to kiddos heartbeats...um...yeah...i felt kids kick the scope but heard nothing....anyone have any tips


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Tommorrow is day 140. I feel like we're in business now. We got birthing cuts last night and a general look over for any issues. Trimmed all the chicken's wings so they couldn't get overthe 5 foot fence into the garden once we plant it...and they all immediately flapped over the fence into the garden. Did half the flock both wings trimmed and half one wing trimmed (the off-balance flight cut)...neither worked. And I REALLY trimmed the wings too... Really don't want to have to pen up the hennies...sigh

Anyhow...It's record cold here all week, so I'm praying for a big warmup before kiddos hit the ground. I'm still having no luck with my stethoscope...even on my definitely bred girlie..I hear ALL sorts of interesting sci-fi sounding gut noises, but the only heartbeat I can find is mamas. I am becoming educated on what a normal rumen sounds like and normal lungs sound like through the thing though...so that may come in use. (I'm an optimist). I've tried listening in front of the udder, just in front of and off to the side of the udder, and up around each side of their bellies for baby beats...even on top of their "bump"...nada...Still taking tips from anyone who listens for heartbeats in utero.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I've never been backwards before, I always want those kiddos to come, like now...but Ruth has been by herself staring off into to space ALL DAY and her ligs are loose & ITS TOO DARN COLD TO KID. She's only day 141...hold on to 'em Ruthie! Wait until its warmer next week! lol


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

So Ruth's belly measured 39" last week and 42" this week. Rosie's belly was smaller...I'm deciding that she is not bred...until I see surprise baby's. Ruth is getting loose and waddly. I threw in a pic of my dry doe (the black one) who decided to "cheese" for the the camera while I was out taking pics. The rest are Ruth at 140 days. Here's hoping Ruth holds out a week and it warms up! It's 20 degrees and windy.   

Also, while Ruth is otherwise occupied and not interested in herd quenning, my wether has taken over and is quite annoying. Oh the pathetic sounds the boys make...mine moos. Not baas, but moos. ...


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

*We're posty and loose at day 142*

her tail head has risen too!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Houston we've lost our plug!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Yesterday was beautiful, sunny and warm. We let the goats into the garden to help clean up the last of the growth from fall. They were excited to chomp on some collard green and kale stalks and nibble on the carrot bits we upturned. Then it was time for napping in the sun. We took Orion on walk too...you can read about it in our "Orion's Urban Adventure" thread under working goats.

Ruth had lost he plug this morning and has had discharge on an off all day...still milky white (probably more plug) and only a little bit. She had discharge for a whole month last time, lol. This morning her tailhead had risen more and was completely sunk in on the sides...her ligs come and go. She had a few contractions (also something she tends to do for a couple days before kidding) and was a total space cadet...staring off into space. 

The snowstorm is moving in and we're supposed to get 9 inches. If this doesn't make her go (we're on day 145) I think she'll wait until midweek. She's never gon this early, but a lot of signs are there. I'm glad this time of year that my husband works out of the house and is a night owl. There's always someone here and always someone awake


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's some pics. Her tail is completely unhinged an ive seen it do that telltale arch a couple times....but nothing else...ugh' doe code


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

No ligs this morning. Lets see if they come back or stay gone this time


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Tail ligs are still gone, kids have DROPPED, and a little discharge... lol...but nothing else. Ugh....I've been off work for three days (thanks to a snow day today...but I HAVE to go to work tommorrow and I don't want to miss it! Go Ruthie go!!! who's with me? I think she wants to be cheered on. haha


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

And...her ligs are back...hard as a pencil. Good thing though cuz i have to work today. Day 147 today...full moon tommorrow...we shal see


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Come on Ruth!! I wanna see two beautiful baby girls


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Me too I can text you when she's in labor (unless I cant  ) ...but it might be 2-3 am. Let me know if you want me to txt daytime only.


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

You can text anytime You can send pics too!! We've got deposits on 3 boys. My mini Nubian buck and Derek's 2 fainter weathers. Now we are just waiting on 2 Ruth girls and we will have a "full house".


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

So ruth still has her ligs, but she's rubbing her sides on everything. Her udder is getting pretty full and her hips have really hollowed out. Her vulva is really extended too..and she's had a couple positioning contractions. Any time girl, anytime.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

day 148, no change. Ligs are loose but I can still feel them pretty easily. I'm moving offices and have a ton of meetings etc. the next couple of days...so now I'm hoping she can hold off until thursday night or friday so I can be there...lol.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Okay! Went out this am and miss ruthie's ligs are complete mush again. Her udder is friggin huge...which is great because we dont keep kids but i do get to keep the milk! She's stretching and hunching...but made sure she gobbled down her breakfast. I think we're definitely gonna go within 24....maybe even 12 hours


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Exciting, finally, maybe she'll even be nice and have them during the daylight.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I hope so...she did last year. Shes goopy, like more plug and her tight as a drum udder has gotten even bigger...but not much else...a little teeth grinding, a few mild contractions every couple hours...positioning ones, like pre-labor...

But holi udders....


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

She just laid down suddenly and started breathing real heavy...but still chewing cud/hay...lol


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Still alternating between eating hay and lying down panting and grunting. Each time she gets up theres a little thread of milky white goop...prelabor is exhausting and im not even a goat


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Pardon the nanny berry but i am getting really excited about thid 2f udder...shes been shiny and full all day..but...keeps...filling! Its the little udder that could!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

*Alas we are in business!*

She's starting active labor


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

good luck, keep us updated!!!! Thinking pink for you


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry chelcie...two BUCKS...lol...but they are GORGEOUS. pics soon...gotta go knock some sense into the buggers aboutr where the teats are


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll upload pics soon..fingers frozen. One of the bucklings is a brown and caramel buckskin with white and moonspots...but he's a runt compared to his big black brother! We're fixing to bring everyone inside...so this should be interesting. I have an XXL dog cage and a small nigi momma. It's almost morning so when it warms up they can go back out.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

total non-typical night...momma just wasn't progressing, started to go in, got in less than an inch and she freaked out and gave her first good push over an hour in and popped out a little buckling with one leg back (he waas little so he coulda come out sideways and fit) then his big brother tried to come out with the placenta. 

I don't like to let my does eat the placenta, but she started eating it before it waas out...so....no choise. then kiddos got cold and one hadn't had colostrum in about an hour...so a hairdryer was brought in and we dripped some colustrum through a syringe to the weak kid. Temps dropped real low and now we're moving dogs/ cats & kids around to bring 'em all in side. And no dinner or sleep! Thank goodness I have three days off! lol...


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Terrible pics...better ones soon


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Congratulations! They look like cuteys. Look forward to more pics! Glad it went well


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

So now i have goats in my living room...darn old man winter


----------

